# Zephyr Chicago-Emeryville, October 17



## rms492 (Oct 30, 2010)

California Zephyr #5 trip report, Chicago to Emeryville, departing Chicago Sunday, October 17, 2010.

Hello, I had a chance to take the Zephyr all the way. Saturday October 16, I boarded Jet Blue flight out of Long Beach, CA non-stop to Chicago O’Hare on an Airbus A320. At the airport, I met my brother, who would ride with me on the Zephyr. After a quick one night, we ate at Pizza Uno and did a quick visit to the John Hancock Tower.

Next day, Sunday October 17, the big day arrived. Since we had bedroom accommodations, we were entitled to use the Metropolitan Lounge. Funny how the last time I was in that lounge was way back in 1992, and it looks the same. It is hard to find, and once inside, better grab a seat quick because they will be taken. Still the same puny tiny restrooms, so better not plan on using them there as they are always busy. Only one baggage handler to store your bags. Anyways, because so many long-distance trains were leaving at that time (Eagle, Builder, Zephyr, Chief), the lounge was packed.

It is now 1:50pm, and still no announcement for the Zephyr. I overheard that the Zephyr “isn’t even here yet,” great, I thought, the damn train isn’t even here yet. (Not leaving good impressions for my brother!) At 1:55pm, finally the announcement is made that the Zephyr is ready. We all proceed out the lone door, and it’s a long walk down to the train…the walk is longer than if we were to use the general boarding gates, I never understand why they do this. Lots of elderly struggling the long walk carrying heavy luggage.

As predicted, the Zephyr now has the sleepers on the rear of the train, and we were lucky, as our sleeper, car 532, is the last car of the train (great for viewing out the back, and we don’t have to walk any more than we already did from the Metropolitan Lounge). We pull out at 2:20pm, only 20 minutes late. Jay, our sleeper attendant, was quite a guy. This is the type of attendant that you see only two times during your trip, once at boarding, and once to make your beds at night. I rarely saw this guy at all except during these times.

Right away, this Superliner I was very bouncy and swaying, not leaving a good impression for my brother, who is a first timer on overnight Amtrak long distance. I kept telling him that the ride should get better, but because we are the last car, expect some swaying as there is no other car behind us to help control the sways. So anyway, at the first curve to the right, I looked out to get the consist of the train…. Two P42’s; baggage; transition sleeper; coach-baggage; two more coaches; DINER LITE (NO SIGHTSEER LOUNGE)(!); regular diner; two sleepers. Wow, so I guess that’s why we were late? No Sightseer lounge on today’s train? Crap, oh well, I told my brother we can have just a good view back here from our sleeper, we are on the left side of the train. Besides, I told him, the Lounge will get packed with people who seem to hog up the chairs for hours at a time, not worth the hassle I told him.

Also, this was the train in which NO ANNOUNCEMENTS were made in regards to the Zephyr train itself, such as welcome aboard, services, what to expect, etc. It was what I call a “mystery” departure, suddenly we start moving at 2:20pm with no indication what to expect or do or how the train operates, or even what train you’re on! (of course, I know being a veteran traveler, but come on crew, at least a welcome aboard would be appreciated). Finally, an announcement comes on by the Dining car crew, about dinner reservations. We had dinner at I think 6pm, and I had the steak, it was fantastic as always, and my brother had the bison steak, he thoroughly enjoyed it. So far so good. Lots and lots of coal trains were heading back east. Sometime during the night, I began to cough and had an itchy throat, and I knew I was doomed…this is the cough that turns into a cold I told myself, hope I can make it through.

First night, we call Jay who makes our beds, and the first night was pretty rough track and swaying. Next morning, Monday, we awake to outside Denver, and are running about 50 minutes late. We depart Denver about 25 minutes late. The ride up and out of Denver is incredible, you slowly see yourself rising over the Denver skyline, and then approach Big Ten Curve. Lots of yellow trees already, I mean they were bright yellow, not sure if they were Aspens. The ride up the Front Range was fantastic, and finally we reach the Moffat Tunnel…10 minutes of darkness.

By now, I realized yes I had come down with a full blown cold, as I was coughing and had stuffy head and runny nose. Crap, please don’t let a cold ruin my trip, it didn’t, but was uncomfortable. (I think the high altitudes weren’t helping either). I guess then yes I did get it from Jay, because he had informed us that he had a cold, or who knows, maybe from the Superliner Bedroom itself, now I will always remember to spray Lysol everywhere in the room before I step in.

We had lunch as we were approaching Glenwood Springs, and next an announcement was made that at Grand Junction, there is a small store….great! I need some cold medicine and Halls cough drops, I couldn’t wait any longer. I was ready to make a run for it at Grand Junction, and the little store had exactly what I needed. By nightfall, we were approaching the Wasatch Mountains, and even though it was dark, I could still peer out the window and make lots of curves and turns. We approach Salt Lake City suburbs, and it was cool to see a couple of lighted church steeples way out in the distance. We arrived SLC at 10:30pm, a full one hour early, and I had to explain to my brother about schedule padding. By now, I was feeling a bit better, and I hit the sack well before we left SLC. This night, we both slept much better.

Next morning, Tuesday, we awake to the Nevada desert, still about three hours from Reno. My brother starts to take a shower, and I hear his water struggling to come out, it had lots of air in it. I know the signs I told him, the car is running out of water! One guy I spoke to earlier that morning said he had no hot water, and had to take a cold shower. I told my brother to use the next sleeper, which was a newer Superliner I refurbished, and he really enjoyed that one, he took a good shower. Of course, no mention was made by Jay that our car was out of water, and by Reno, completely out of water. I never saw water in that car since. I thought it was going to be filled in Reno, but I guess not. No one seemed to care or mind, strange.

By now, my cold was at its peak, and couldn’t take it much longer. I took another nap from Reno to just outside Truckee, and since I had done Donner Pass before, I wasn’t really missing much. I tried my best to stay focused on the scenery, and it was beautiful. Crystal clear blue skies upon green pine trees was incredible through the Sierras. Once we reached Colfax, we realized we were going very slow, 15 mph or so. An announcement is made that we are following a freight, and it seemed like we were doing 15-25 mph until near Auburn, and started to lose our on-time status very fast. Finally, we reached Sacramento, only 20 minutes late, and here my brother disembarked. He had a great time, despite a few glitches (no Sightseer, running out of water), and next wants to do the Empire Builder with me.

I continued on to Emeryville, and the run was fast after Sacramento. We arrived Emeryville at 4:15pm, only 5 minutes off the advertised. My nose was dripping, and I couldn’t wait to get to the Woodfin Suites, just across the parking lot. As always when I stay here, I request a room facing the tracks to catch in on all the railroad action down below. Went looking for a local pharmacy to get more cold medicine, and ate at Denny’s just two blocks to the south of the Woodfin, and I returned in time to hit the sack around 10pm.

Wednesday morning, my cold was pretty much gone, and good thing, because today I will take the San Joaquin home to Bakersfield (and then Thruway Bus to Los Angeles Union Station). The ride down the valley was uneventful, had a great DiGirono Pizza for lunch on the San Joaquin. Just a few minor delays, 15-20 minutes, but that seems excessive for a six hour run, and had to wait for a freight outside Escalon, CA. The San Joaquin consist was four Amtrak-California Cars being pushed by an Amtrak P42, which I thought was a bit unique (usually they use Amtrak- California F59PH-I on these runs). The Thruway Bus connection was FANTASTIC, a great driver, made the run from Bakersfield to Los Angeles Union Station in 2 hours 5 minutes, and the bus had only 15 people or so, made it great to stretch out and relax, and was very quiet. My trip is almost over, and next I connected to a local Metrolink commuter train that will take me to my home station.

Overall, another fantastic journey. One thing I forgot to mention, was our dining car crew, was EXCELLENT, three women, and they were friendly, fast, and very efficient. All my meals were great, and my brother enjoyed each and everyone of his meals just as well.

No problems with the A/C, no problems at all with the toilets, even through the high altitudes.

My next train has been confirmed for me and my wife (her turn this time), next April, New Orleans to New York to celebrate our five year anniversary. Three nights in New Orleans, one on board the Crescent, and another three nights in New York City, can’t wait for that one! Stay tuned for that report until next April, happy travels.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 30, 2010)

Great report! Glad your brother as a first-timer enjoyed your trip and wasn't put off by the glitches. And glad your cold was minor and didn't drag you down much.

Looks like you have a good anniversary trip in the works!


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 31, 2010)

Good Report, Thanks. I took the CZ to Denver last year, but want to do a coast-to-coast

trip next year. I took the Crescent from New Orleans to New York yesterday and today.

It was a good trip and I hope your's will be a good one too.


----------

